# My vet....



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I know that there are a lot of "bad" vets out there. Ones who only care about the $$ and the bottom line. 
I received a package today from my vet's office. 

It contained a sympathy card, signed by all the vets "Many will walk in and out of your life... but only true friends will leave footprints in your heart", a heart-shaped cast of Freya's pawprint, and this poem:

There must be a heaven
for the animal friends we love.
They are not human,
yet they bring out
our own humanity...
sometimes in ways
that other people cannot.
They do not worry
about fame or fortume...
instead, they bring our hearts
nearer to the joy of simple things.
Each day they teach us
little lessons in trust
and steadfast affection.
Whatever heaven may be,
there's surely a place in it
for friends as good as these.​ 
All Creatures would like to present this pawprint of Freaya. Even though she is gone, she will never be forgotten.

------


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

How thoughtful and lovely.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How wonderful. My vet sent a lovely sympathy card when we had to have Omy put to sleep- they had saved her life as a pup and were especially close to her. I'm sure your vet will miss Freya and always hold her dear, just as you will


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Now that's a vet who cares. Nice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that was so very nice of them


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

That's the name of my vet!! All Creatures in New Iberia Louisiana.... When I had to put my Persian cat down (she had 4 tumors) they sent me a card just as you described!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That is so thoughtful.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

It is always helpful to have a compassionate vet. I love the verse on the card. 

My vet was kind enough to send me a big bouquet of flowers when Remo passed. He was also kind enough to not charge me for his time spent trying to save him. I love that man!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry about your loss.

it's nice having a compassionate
Vet.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Had the same vet for 21 yrs. and they have always sent a sympathy card. It's very thoughtful and appreciative.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

How sweet.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is lovely and nice to know that they actually will go the extra mile to show they care.


----------

